# one more...interesting read..



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jan 29, 2015)

http://www.alternet.org/books/fascinating-origins-religion-and-why-its-deeply-intertwined-violence. violence in religion.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 29, 2015)

Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 30, 2015)

Good read


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 30, 2015)

Summertime-Nymph said:


> http://www.alternet.org/books/fascinating-origins-religion-and-why-its-deeply-intertwined-violence. violence in religion.



... from a website that would confiscate every gun in the country.

Atheism makes for strange bedfellows.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 30, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> ... from a website that would confiscate every gun in the country.


Websites can confiscate guns? 



> Atheism makes for strange bedfellows.



But, religion on the other hand...oh never mind.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 30, 2015)

660griz said:


> Websites can confiscate guns?



That one would if it could.




660griz said:


> But, religion on the other hand...oh never mind.



Examples?


----------



## 660griz (Jan 30, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Examples?



Seriously?

I can start with Cain or would you like recent examples?
Jim Bakker, witch hunts in Africa.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 30, 2015)

660griz said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I can start with Cain or would you like recent examples?
> Jim Bakker, witch hunts in Africa.



Not what I’m talking about.  

I’m referring to citing a source that almost nobody on GON would ever cite for any purpose.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 30, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Not what I’m talking about.
> I’m referring to citing a source that almost nobody on GON would ever cite for any purpose.



Oh, I was referring to: 





> Atheism makes for strange bedfellows


----------



## 660griz (Jan 30, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Not what I’m talking about.
> 
> I’m referring to citing a source that almost nobody on GON would ever cite for any purpose.



I wouldn't go quite that far. After reading quite a lot on here, GON, I have the notion that there may be some anti-gun folks in the forum.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 30, 2015)

660griz said:


> After reading quite a lot on here, GON, I have the notion that there may be some anti-gun folks in the forum.



I've not come across any.......even the liberals in the political forum are gun lovin'.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 30, 2015)

Maybe one or two who believe in "reasonable restrictions."

But, the general concensus on this forum is anything short of freedom to keep and bear chemical, biological, or nuclear weapons is unreasonable.


----------



## gtparts (Jan 30, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> ... from a website that would confiscate every gun in the country.
> 
> Atheism makes for strange bedfellows.



The site encourages contrarian views, some addressing starkly different points of view, some covering shades of grey. Being polarized on one subject does not necessarily dictate that other subjects show the same degree of polarization. Being of an "anti" persuasion does not necessarily result in a similarly held position in other areas.

Let's leave the "gun nuts" and the "anti-gun nuts" alone.

The site and source of the article are, at this time,particularly the realm of "fringe thinkers". The weight of their words bear only a small significance, far from the mainstream. They should not be ignored nor should they be given undeserved attention.

As to violence in religion, it only makes sense to examine each individually. On a relative scale, some are more violent than others. Also, it would be useful to decide whether the determination of each rests with the actions of the "faithful" or with the tenets of that religion.... or both. I tend to see the violent practices as "corruptions of the faith" unless specifically derived from the tenets. For example, Islamic terrorist are either faithful to violent tenets, practitioners of corruptions to a peace based religion, or a complete repudiation of the faith (is "Islamic terrorist" oxymoronic?). As one might see, judging a religion by its "adherents" may not be useful in assessing the nature of that religion. Three convicted burglars that happen to be associated with a particular following (let's use "atheist") does not lead one to conclude that, in general, atheists have a tendency toward breaking and entering.

One last comment:

Violence is not inherently evil. In given situations, violent defense can be desirable, heroic, and praise worthy. Even to the point of complete annihilation, it may not be heinous or unwarranted when applied to a threat of extinction (see Starship Tooper).


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 30, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I've not come across any.......even the liberals in the political forum are gun lovin'.



Ditto.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 30, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Ditto.



I did say, a notion. Don't know for sure but, there are some tell tell signs.

Saw this on a topic about carrying firearms while bowhunting. 

"I do not carry, and won't, but I will share why my good friend does."

Just one of many. But, they could love guns just don't like to mix the two.


----------

